# Calling all dragons!



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 12, 2016)

All these bots on this forum. Dang. Anyways!

Looking to make some friends of the scaled variety like yourself? Tired of being a lone dragon? Come and check out our new Discord server aimed directly at you!

There's not enough dragon-oriented chatrooms out there and we're looking to fix that. Now that summer is here, we're itching to make friends with whom to spend time with.

We're only just getting off our feet, but we plan on having movie streams, gaming sessions, competitions, and the like if enough dragons join. Don't worry, we also have adult channels for art, talk, and RPs set up for those who have an interest in that. Our goal is to bring together the dragons of the furry fandom (and overthrow those smelly things). If you're interested, shoot me a message and I'll send you an invite!

Just be sure to have a proper Discord account and put on your sociable face!


----------



## Jaye (Jun 12, 2016)

Not sure if I'm interested or just curious about this..


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 12, 2016)

Up to you! And I talked to the others who helped create the server. We're making it a scalie thing, not just a dragon-exclusive server.


----------



## Jaye (Jun 12, 2016)

ok.... can I be invited? Just wanna check things out... I'm a scalie and trying to be more social for the sake of being socia (im quite introverted..)l, and I also make scalie stuff (tails and arm things) to help with college expenses.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 12, 2016)

Sure thing! I'll send you an invite via PM as soon as we're done setting up the server. Some final touches, so it shouldn't be long!


----------



## Jaye (Jun 12, 2016)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Sure thing! I'll send you an invite via PM as soon as we're done setting up the server. Some final touches, so it shouldn't be long!


okie dokie


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm considered a Wyvern normally, but so many has called me a dragon that I might as well go with it


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 12, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm considered a Wyvern normally, but so many has called me a dragon that I might as well go with it



Wyverns are cool, too! So you want in?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 12, 2016)

Ima bit confused tho D:


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 12, 2016)

What about? XD


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 12, 2016)

Not sure what the Discord is :/


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 12, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Not sure what the Discord is :/



Ah, sorry, I should have mentioned it in the main post. It's an instant messenger that has channels that work like subforums, with a voice chatting room to boot. It's aimed at gamers, though people these days are using it for more than that. You can try downloading the client, or go to their site and access it on your browser.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 12, 2016)

K


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 12, 2016)

I talked to the others who set up the server and they said it's fine if you don't have a dragon/reptile character (I'd prefer it this way since it'll allow more people to join). As long as the server maintains focus on its original goal, I'm cool with it.


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Jul 6, 2016)

Um..Im a dutch angel dragon..do I count?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 7, 2016)

NoxTheDutch said:


> Um..Im a dutch angel dragon..do I count?



Yes, you do!


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

*nomnom*, oh, sorry, eating breakfast, lol, and hello. of all the years i've been a part of the FA society, this is the first time i have ever checked out any of the forums, lol. anyway, my name is Lithian, Lith for short, and i'm a black dragon


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

i actually started checking the forums out because for one, im very sociable, for two, i want to meet more scalies, as well as furs in general, though, being a dragon, im more partial to scalies, lol. in general, im just looking for friends to talk and hang with, and for three, im actually hoping to establish a happy and comfortable life with a long-term partner, a mate, eventually. being 27 and retty much alone is a drag, heh.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

Rawr, im a dragon. Definitely not a cool dog or anything. I am  here to be with my other dog dragon kind. *Secretly records the entire meeting for the Canine Republic*


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

heh, oh wow, thats a really cute picture actually, the costume looks fantastic on the dog


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

Lithian_420 said:


> heh, oh wow, thats a really cute picture actually, the costume looks fantastic on the dog


DOG?! What dog?! D: All i see here are dragons. O_O'' Dont eat me!!! *rushes to the back of the crowd*


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

*laughs and mrwars, smiling widely*, im not going to eat you, lol, *raises a wing over his eyeridges and scans the crowd, not seeing you and frowns a little*, im sorry, i didnt mean to scare you...., please come back....?


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

i was only commenting on the picture, nothing else. besides that, i dont eat anything but beef, chicken, venison and pork for meat. plus, im stuffed anyway, my breakfast was beef and potatoes, as well as a crap load of coffee and a mango yogurt.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 12, 2016)

I believe I'm a human


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I believe I'm a human


Then why're you here? You're almost as out of place as the spambots with profile pics belonging to a dating site :u


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

of course, all have an entitlement to opinions of who they are, what they like, dislike, what they believe, etc., its just individualism, every person, every being is a single individual and is different in one or more ways than any other, so, you may very well be human, or perhaps, maybe your not, you just havent been woken up yet...., either way, you are who and what you believe and make yourself to be


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

maybe hes curious azrion


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

like myself, im not a furry, nor do i have a "fursona" perse, but im actually an otherkin, i actually really truly am a dragon in all but flesh bodily form currently


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 12, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Then why're you here? You're almost as out of place as the spambots with profile pics belonging to a dating site :u



Wow bro you're pretty hostile aren't you. Bloody rood mang and all I wanted to do was check this shit out.

Fine I see how it is


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

curiosity is the key to gaining knowledge, curiosity, which is the thirst for knowledge, to be honest, noone here has any reason nor any means to be rude and nitpicking, neither the members, the site moderator or even the owner, its really not called for or necessary yet


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

*wingshrugs*, i dont know, i just dont see any reason to be jumping down throats, noone has caused harm, or harased, or anything as such


----------



## Ragshada (Jul 12, 2016)

Depends on the people in the discord chat.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

true, but this isnt the discord chat, and i for one believe in and am all for peace and resolutions, here, specifically, so far as ive seen anyway, no one has caused any problems, though in the discord chat, i wouldnt be surprised to see a lot of trouble, that is after all the meaning of discord, all mixed up and just utterly crazy and insane


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

though, speaking of the discord chat, i do have a couple questions, one, how exactly do i join it?, and two, will the hexchat irc client work for the chat and such?


----------



## Ragshada (Jul 12, 2016)

Lithian_420 said:


> true, but this isn't the discord chat, and I for one believe in and am all for peace and resolutions, here, specifically. So, far as I've seen anyway, no one has caused any problems, though in the discord chat, I wouldn't be surprised to see a lot of trouble. That is after all the meaning of discord, all mixed up and just utterly crazy and insane


Well, I was referring to the people who are in this Discord server. As for FA forums things like this happen all the time unfortunately. You know the saying of a few rotten apples spoil the bunch.  As for joining that is going to be up to the original poster. You'll have to message him to get the info, but for me I need a little more convincing before I join.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

alright, thank you. im new to all the forums and such on FA, but ive had an FA account since 2010, im taking my time, going slowly, i have been a part in many hundreds of different sites, chats, etc., etc. throughout my lifetime online, which is honestly almost exactly how long ive been alive, im 27, ive been using the internet for now over 25 years, complete honesty there, and ive been a part of many communities, sites and such for 23 years now


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

i mean, i have a yahoo account, skype account, icq account, i used to have an aim account and a windows live account, through both live messanger and xbox live, though its been years since ive had an xbox 360, hell, i even had an msn account and a myspace account when it first came out


----------



## Ragshada (Jul 12, 2016)

So, in a sense a 90's kid when the internet was in it's infancy. As for me, I have been only part of chat groups and community websites for about a year now and there are many things I have seen as a common recurrence when people with different opinions clash. It's just a matter of time before it boils over, but well shall see how long this discord server last. Depending if they have rules already in place to avoid such conflict within the group.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

its just such a shame that most of the sites that i was involved with, either went down completely, or just turned to total crap, ontop of that, over half of my friends and the people ive met, i lost all contact with and contact info of them, so out of the hundreds of thousands ive met, i have contact with only a few hundred, at the most now


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

yep, pretty damn much, and eh, i bet, even with the rules, it wont last all that long, though im hoping that it will last for a good long time, with a good and at least somewhat clean record behind it


----------



## Ragshada (Jul 12, 2016)

Lithian_420 said:


> its just such a shame that most of the sites that i was involved with, either went down completely, or just turned to total crap, ontop of that, over half of my friends and the people ive met, i lost all contact with and contact info of them, so out of the hundreds of thousands ive met, i have contact with only a few hundred, at the most now


I think they call it life there buddy. People come and go all the time, but it's finding those people who are truly your friends that last a lifetime.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

yes, though even those i know were lifetime pals, eventually ended up impossible to contact, though again, as you said, its just life, and im used to it by now, but, i have to be honest, i had a lot of really wonderful friends that i really miss a whole hell of a lot, and i still feel miserable at times that i dont have any way to contact them again


----------



## Ragshada (Jul 12, 2016)

It takes time to get in contact with friends. There are many friends that I had back when I was in high school that has since moved away, but sometimes they come through town where I live in and I say hi to them. There is also Facebook that helps me with keeping in contact. If you still remember their names you could always look them up.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

hmm, facebook, now theres a site that can die and rot in the deepest, darkest corner in the bottom pits of the underworld for all i care, lol, though, i have looked some people up over it, not much i can do though without an account, of which, i will never make one, not a facebook one anyway, ive actually been looking for a few of my old friends that i used to talk to over xbox live and such that have deviant art and ink bunny accounts, but without remember their names, its harder, though, i just bet a few of them at least has profile info on exactly whom and what they are, such as dinosaurs, heh


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

over xbox live i was friends with a t-reex, two velociraptors, one utah raptor, a triceratops and a stegosaurus, i met them through an old friend of mine who doesnt talk to me anymore, i believe i pissed him off to the point of him never wanting to talk with me again, i never meant to piss him off, but, it seems, i very much did


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

i still to this day dont know what i did and/or said to make him seemingly hate me so much


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

though, at least, its nice to know that there is always that possibility of reconnection, for everyone, and im glad to hear that that you at least see some of your old friends from a long time ago, thats a happy plus


----------



## Ragshada (Jul 12, 2016)

Lithian_420 said:


> hmm, facebook, now theres a site that can die and rot in the deepest, darkest corner in the bottom pits of the underworld for all i care, lol, though, i have looked some people up over it, not much i can do though without an account, of which, i will never make one, not a facebook one anyway, ive actually been looking for a few of my old friends that i used to talk to over xbox live and such that have deviant art and ink bunny accounts, but without remember their names, its harder, though, i just bet a few of them at least has profile info on exactly whom and what they are, such as dinosaurs, heh


Meh everyone has their opinions. As for the friend that that is pissed of I wouldn't really worry about it too much since it sounded like he/she was more of an acquaintance then an actual friend, but then again I don't know what kind of friendship that was. That is a lot of "dinosaur" friends there.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

eh, him and i, had an odd friendship, it actually kind of was an aquaintanceship, though one that lasted for about 10 or so years, and eh, well thats just for xbox live, lol, i have met thousands of dragons, thousands of dinosaurs, tens of thousands of different kinds of beings, everything from wolves, to hyenas, to unicorns, going so far as even werewolves, shapeshifters and even mortals, witches, warlocks, wizards, the whole damn nine yards, lol, i think just about everyone in the world would be shocked at just how many magical beings, other kin and such really actually do exist and are out there, even today


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

though, in all honesty, i look for all types of magical beings, dragons and other scalies specificaly, i umm, i have a very deep attraction to velociraptors, always have, even more so than my own kind, hilariously enough, though i would gladly take a dragon as a mate too, i just...prefer raptors


----------



## Ragshada (Jul 12, 2016)

Lithian_420 said:


> eh, him and i, had an odd friendship, it actually kind of was an aquaintanceship, though one that lasted for about 10 or so years, and eh, well thats just for xbox live, lol, i have met thousands of dragons, thousands of dinosaurs, tens of thousands of different kinds of beings, everything from wolves, to hyenas, to unicorns, going so far as even werewolves, shapeshifters and even mortals, witches, warlocks, wizards, the whole damn nine yards, lol, i think just about everyone in the world would be shocked at just how many magical beings, other kin and such really actually do exist and are out there, even today


I never really took the time to ask them about what they believed in because it usually leads to some sort of disagreement. One of the fastest way to loose a friend in my opinion or leaves a bad taste in your mouth after the first impression.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Then why're you here? You're almost as out of place as the spambots with profile pics belonging to a dating site :u


He is a cyborg, only half hooman. Maybe is is considering to be a robo-dragon?


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

agreed, but im not really the argumentive type myself, only when i know for an undeniable fact that im correct about whatever the arguement is about, otherwise, its as ive said earlier, opinions, based on individualism, everyone has the freedom to think and believe whatever they wish to


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

lol at zipline, absolutely hilarious


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 12, 2016)

Zipline said:


> He is a cyborg, only half hooman. Maybe is is considering to be a robo-dragon?



Hey whoa there bud, them's be some fighting words don't ya think?


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

not fighting words, no, it wasnt meant to be for fighting, it was sarcasm, as well as a curiosity of his own, i believe he was commenting on your profile pic and the fact that your here, putting two and two together


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

._. once again I get dragged into the flame wars on here. 
I have known the spaceman for a while and he secretly wants to be an evolved mostly hairless gorilla. ;3 lolz


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 12, 2016)

Zipline said:


> ._. once again I get dragged into the flame wars on here.
> I have known the spaceman for a while and he secretly wants to be an evolved mostly hairless gorilla. ;3 lolz



Broham that's not nice :c


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

*chuckles and grins, sits back on his haunches, pulls his wings back and just sits, watchingzzle clamped shut, doing his damndest to stifle outright laughter*


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

*watching, keeping his muzzle clamped shut*


----------



## Ragshada (Jul 12, 2016)

I'll check up on this post later today and see how all this turned out. I got work calling my name.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

alright, have fun at work, and i have a few errands to run myself actually, good thing i work at home, lol


----------



## Ragshada (Jul 12, 2016)

Well, checking back in from lunch and it doesn't seem much has gone on since I was last here. Working from home eh? Sounds nice, would have been nice if I have landed that job hehe.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

no, it seems weve all been busy doing our own things, and eh, yeah, it is pretty nice, but it can be a bit hectic too, especially when you have 50 different home projects going on as well as work, and as for work, i do a few different things, i work online doing a few things, i grow and sell fruits, vegetables, herbs, since im on a farm, and i do general contracting as well


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

heh, go figure, a dragon as a general contractor, heh, who would have guessed?, lol, im good for a lot of things, yet, there are still many things i dont have a clue on how to do, and i made that very clear on my job description, the things i can and cant do, and the things ive done already professionsally, as well as non-professionally


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Well, checking back in from lunch and it doesn't seem much has gone on since I was last here. Working from home eh? Sounds nice, would have been nice if I have landed that job hehe.


Watch out, you would have too much free time at home! D:


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

This is the secret ingredient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


love of course


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

heh, i didnt know it was possible, but i guess it is, its actually possible to be overly-professional, ive been told by a lot of different employers that im too professional and overly vigilant and polite as far as work and jobs go, and im also to damn much of a "perfectionist", damn OCD, sometimes, it kills me, literally, but at least im efficient and proficient in everything i do, even if it does take me longer to do the job than it should


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

*laughs hysterically*, if i had free time on my paws, i would be extremely greatful and happy, but nope, not around here, it is never, ever a dull day off here


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

*begins cooking his dinner*


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

hmm, beef, gravy and rice, easy, fast and delicious, han ill have some watermellon for desert, than most likely, ill drink a beer or two and than some wine, maybe, im sort of in the mood to drink, but i never get drunk, i always get sick before i get drunk, eh, oh well


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

thats actually one of the things i do for work, i make my own wines, beers, and liquors and i sell and ship them off, s well as drink some of it


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

Lithian_420 said:


> my paws


This sounds suspiciously dog like... one of us ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US *pulls off your mask. Knew it..


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

would you have preferred i said claws, or talons?, dragons have paws too ya know, we do indeed, lol


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

Id prefer a fellow dog dragon to have a mammal sona. .3. It would please me.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

lol, well, they exist, i guess im lucky that im both anthropomorphic and quadromorphic, or however you spell that damn word, anyway, even as a dragon in full form, im very mammalistic, or, more specifically, human like, though i am still a dragon all the same, just with human attributes, not on a physical basis, but in my abillities, such as walking on my hind legs, talking in human tongue, eating and drinking using dishes, things like that, everything i can do as a human, i can do as a dragon too, though oddly enough, i do everything a lot better and more fluently in dragon form


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

im a hell of a lot more graceful too, thats for damn sure


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

even with my tail, wings, talons/claws and all, its almost scary how much human i am in dragon form, im a dragon in all of its glory, but my humanistic abilities are very, very visable, im actually a better human in dragon form than i am in my human body


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

*visible*


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

mmmm....*nomnomnom*, very yummy food


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

But i am skinny and like fatty dogs. They do not do much. So hooman form would be better. I look like a dog even in hooman form, i just wear clothing and walk on hind legs. 






 <-- a real picture of me.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

oops, sorry for that double post


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

Tis ok dragon. Still do not eat me, I am not a spy for the dog army or anything.. Just passing through.. O_O''


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

lol, awww....so damn cute and adorable, ya know, you actually remind me of a character on a british adult show called mongrels, i actually have it downloaded on my laptop


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 12, 2016)

im not going to eat you, i wouldnt think of it, i wouldnt dare too, unless, you mean ....something, somewhere else, specifically... lol   sorry, mind is in the gutter atm, lol, dont worry, im not going to eat or harm you at all, in any way, i couldnt possibly


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

You can have SOME noodles but I do not have enough noodles to sacrifice to the FSM if everyone keeps eating them. D:


----------



## Zipline (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh my, dragon. A dog compared to a dragon is a BIG difference so please excuse me if i do not trust a giant dragon engaging in those kind of acts.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 13, 2016)

Welp, I didn't expect to see more posts here.

For those wondering, the Discord server is doing well albeit slow most of the time, but it has its active and hectic moments. We haven't been able to proceed to events because we lack a large base of active members, so until then, the server is just talking and chilling.

Here's an invite to those who are interested: Discord

Be sure to introduce yourselves!


----------



## Ragshada (Jul 13, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Watch out, you would have too much free time at home! D:


Oh sweet hebe jesus that's nasty, but pretty funny at the same time.


----------



## Lithian_420 (Jul 13, 2016)

ok guys, im back, though working, as always, heh


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 22, 2017)

Reviving this from the dead in case anyone is still interested in joining our family!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 22, 2017)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Reviving this from the dead in case anyone is still interested in joining our family!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Nixonia (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh! Oh! Me! *jumps around, flailing wings* I want to join dragony things and goings ons!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 22, 2017)

*ahem* i am a dragon


----------



## Martin2W (Jun 22, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> *ahem* i am a dragon


And cute one


----------



## Jarren (Jun 22, 2017)

This seems like a cool idea. Would you mind tossing an invite my way?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah, the Dragos around there are mostly cool. Especially the Reddest one there


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 22, 2017)

no no...i believe you meant to say especially the white and blue ones  (jk, we are all awesome)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 22, 2017)

Sweet, I'll send invites. The more, the merrier.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jun 26, 2017)

Do half dragons count? One of my sonas and my main OC are both part dragon OWO


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 26, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> sonas


PERSONA!! Ravage them.



Spoiler: Ravage them good












Eh, just join, we already got meowing things as well as gooey and feathered thing


----------



## lycheefreeze (Jun 28, 2017)

Do Dutchies count? >>;; I'm interested....


----------



## Sivath (Jun 28, 2017)

I just found my fursona, and it's a dragon.
The Asian style ones you know, 미르, the long ones.
I'm drawing it now, and I'm so excited!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 28, 2017)

I'll send you guys invites!


----------



## Vality (Jun 29, 2017)

I would very much like an invite. I am most certainly a dragoness and would love some folks to chat with. ^.^


----------



## Rant (Jun 29, 2017)

Yo im here. What up?


----------



## IronDragon (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi !! I would like to have an invite  Thinking of creating a dragon / shark hybrid :3


----------



## Shinigami Ryuuka (Aug 24, 2017)

Eyy!
spiritually I recognise myself as a dragon, both because of my character and things I like but my sona is about 95% canine and 5% dragon (in appearance)
I dunno if I suit your criteria haha but if I do, Id love to join!


----------



## Denji (Aug 24, 2017)

I wouldn't mind an invite :^)


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 30, 2017)

dragons
can't control myself around dragons
must hug all the dragons


----------



## Aracthnil (Sep 5, 2017)

Yay more dragons! Hi guys! 
Wait, I DM for the link right?


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 5, 2017)

All the dragon furry friends ive met have ended up hating me ;(
Sometimes my fauilt, sometimes theirs


----------



## reptile logic (Sep 5, 2017)

*lurking*


----------



## MrFranco (Sep 5, 2017)

Um... Hi. o3o


----------



## Xaroin (Sep 6, 2017)

did somebody say dragon


----------



## Belatucadros (Sep 6, 2017)

Erm a dergan, I swear!

*squawk*


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Erm a dergan, I swear!
> 
> *squawk*



Umm... Yeah!
*Squeak*


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 10, 2017)

Yet another dragon. Any chance of an invite.


----------



## MDragon-Ryu (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello,

I am a new dragon on the block called Ryu, iv always loved everything about dragon since I was a whelp but Ryu was scared to come out but now he's turned into a dragon he's not scared anymore and it's time to show everyone who Ryu is and he wants to talk to other dragons out there too cuz he thought he was the last one of he's species but he only found out there wasn't 2 days ago, but he is still trying to find himself so he need help


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 15, 2017)

Ah, didn't realize more people posted. I'll send you guys the invites!


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 15, 2017)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Ah, didn't realize more people posted. I'll send you guys the invites!



Thanks for the invite. Just having a bit of fun trying to get the Discord app on android to behave.


----------



## MDragon-Ryu (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for the invite


----------



## metaldrgn (Sep 16, 2017)

Dragons! Invite plz


----------



## Saroph (Oct 8, 2017)

Well this looks interesting. Hit me up with ze invite if possible!


----------



## Enoch1135 (Oct 12, 2017)

Does it count to be a dragon hybrid? xD
Because I'd love meeting fellow dragon friends!


----------



## Greid (Oct 15, 2017)

I need to try engaging in more social activity, shoot me an invite!


----------



## OfTheMoonian (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi! I was hoping to get a invite as well? I’d love to join~


----------



## GRIT (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh, an invite would be awesome!!


----------



## TrueForgiveness01 (Nov 28, 2017)

I am interested in your Discord Idea.


----------



## MarexGames (Feb 7, 2018)

SkyboundTerror said:


> All these bots on this forum. Dang. Anyways!
> 
> Looking to make some friends of the scaled variety like yourself? Tired of being a lone dragon? Come and check out our new Discord server aimed directly at you!
> 
> ...



Hey! I'm interested in getting an invite myself 
I've recently been wanting to get more into this species.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Feb 7, 2018)

MarexGames said:


> Hey! I'm interested in getting an invite myself
> I've recently been wanting to get more into this species.


There's all kinds of Durgons in the server, from snuggly Narga to Red and Rathy Rathalos (the best kind of Rathalos) so you're sure to like it around there

Sky!!


----------



## MarexGames (Feb 8, 2018)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> There's all kinds of Durgons in the server, from snuggly Narga to Red and Rathy Rathalos (the best kind of Rathalos) so you're sure to like it around there
> 
> Sky!!



Thanks! Just waiting for an invite link so I can join in....


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 18, 2018)

I need more dragons for my dragon army, so I'm bumping this!

Come join in on the fun! Post here or shoot me a message so I can link you an invite. Anyone is welcome, but expect a high concentration of scales and fire.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

Skybound can you draw me a dragon like soon... This is serious business proposal V:


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Skybound can you draw me a dragon like soon... This is serious business proposal V:



I can't tell if you're serious!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 18, 2018)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I can't tell if you're serious!


(-_-')


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 19, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> (-_-')



Though for real, I haven't been drawing much lately so I may not be the best person to ask right now. </3


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 22, 2018)

Don't know if kobolds count, but even if they don't you've got a fan in me!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm the best Dragon/Wyvern/Radalos around


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 23, 2018)

Bronze dragon Kasrkin, ready for war.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jun 14, 2018)

SkyboundTerror said:


> All these bots on this forum. Dang. Anyways!
> 
> Looking to make some friends of the scaled variety like yourself? Tired of being a lone dragon? Come and check out our new Discord server aimed directly at you!
> 
> ...


Send me a link and i'll happily join


----------



## Bitterfangs (Jun 15, 2018)

Hmm. Does it count if we're not sure what our sona is but consider it dragon-esque? <:


----------



## Taralen (Jun 15, 2018)

Is it okay if you don't have a fursona but just dragon characters? ;o


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 15, 2018)

Ehhh, Sky is a numpty tbh

To put it simply, you don't necessarily have to be a Durgon, but if you're interested in em, then you're most certainly welcome to join


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 15, 2018)

I am a numpty, it's true. 

And yep, you just have to like dragons! We're a fairly active group.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jun 22, 2018)

Kelpie Horses are related to Dragons and can even become Dragons yeah I'am half Sea Witch and Kelpie Water Horse with some Water Dragon in me peeps.


----------



## DracoVulpes256 (Jun 25, 2018)

+1 kobold approval for dragon army, there can never be too many dragons.


----------



## GooglyGong (Jun 25, 2018)

Can you fit in a few Noodles?


----------



## Rant (Jun 25, 2018)

Meh sure, pm me the link pls


----------



## Jarren (Jun 25, 2018)

I can pass on a link to anyone who hasn't gotten an invite from Terror yet. Just PM me.


----------



## Derrick the Dragon (Jul 3, 2018)

I need help making a dragon fursona... I never had any artistic attributes and I'm new to the fandom. I have no money, so i can't pay. But great appreciation can be provided!


----------



## Derrick the Dragon (Jul 3, 2018)

*Name:* Derrick
*Age:* 22
*Species:* Dragon
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5'4
*Appearance:* A purple scaled dragon with a grey underbelly, yellow lined black wings, and a Blue pendant around his neck, with a pointed tail.
*Personality:* Friendly but cocky at times
*Traits:* Likes music and being with friends!


----------



## Derrick the Dragon (Jul 3, 2018)

If any1 can help me pls email me BaijinPlayz@gmail.com
Thank you!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 3, 2018)

Oof, I'm terrible at keeping track of this thread lol

Sending invites now (my bad if you already joined the server), and thanks for keeping an eye out, Jarren!


----------



## Clay (Jul 31, 2018)

SkyboundTerror said:


> All these bots on this forum. Dang. Anyways!
> 
> Looking to make some friends of the scaled variety like yourself? Tired of being a lone dragon? Come and check out our new Discord server aimed directly at you!
> 
> ...



Is this still alive?  If it is I would love to join ^u^


----------



## Lucifer Dawnstar (Jan 5, 2019)

I would love to join


----------



## Linkin Spark (Apr 9, 2019)

is this still going ?


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Apr 9, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> is this still going ?


Oh i certainly hope so


----------



## scaledscientist (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi,
Could send me the "Calling all Dragons" discord server link? I look forward to the discussion ^w^
Thanks.


----------



## Narri (May 11, 2019)

Is this still a thing? If so could I get an invite?


----------



## Water Draco (May 11, 2019)

Yup it is still going.

Just dropped a line to SkyboundTerror on discord about your request.


----------



## Narri (May 11, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> Yup it is still going.
> 
> Just dropped a line to SkyboundTerror on discord about your request.


Thank You!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 11, 2019)

Crap, my bad for not checking here. Again. In nearly a year.

The place is still active so if people are interested, let me know! The more, the merrier.

Edit: I should also mention that the RP channel isn't active at all and we've gotten rid of the adult channel due to... several issues. If that's enough to make you turn around, then sorry!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 12, 2019)

If you do join, then you must keep in mind that Sky is a huge dork, and contender for biggest dork in the server

His cookie jar is also always empty


----------



## StarrMcHades001 (May 14, 2019)

Heyy i just now joined and looking for a place to feel more comfortable discussing my anthro interest lol. Dont have any IRL friends who share it so i guess why not come here. so is this thing mainly a redirect to the Discord server then?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 16, 2019)

StarrMcHades001 said:


> Heyy i just now joined and looking for a place to feel more comfortable discussing my anthro interest lol. Dont have any IRL friends who share it so i guess why not come here. so is this thing mainly a redirect to the Discord server then?



Yeah, I'll send invites through PM if people are interested. I thought about posting the invite in the thread so it'd be easier to join (and people wouldn't have to wait on me), but I'm a bit paranoid.


----------



## StarrMcHades001 (May 16, 2019)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Yeah, I'll send invites through PM if people are interested. I thought about posting the invite in the thread so it'd be easier to join (and people wouldn't have to wait on me), but I'm a bit paranoid.


Yeah could you PM that Discord to me, I'm interested in taking a look. is there anything else I need to do for that?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 16, 2019)

StarrMcHades001 said:


> Yeah could you PM that Discord to me, I'm interested in taking a look. is there anything else I need to do for that?



Nope, just read the rules and introduce yourself! Though you do have to wait ten minutes before you can send your first message.


----------



## NovaKCT (Jun 9, 2019)

Hullo, I would love to join. Please send a discord invite! ^-^


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 14, 2019)

Hey, I'm a bearded dragon! Do I qualify as a derg? :3



Spoiler: Beardie












I don't got wings, but I want some! I look up to y'all~ I'd love to join in!


----------



## Deredere-Chan (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh, I'd love to join this server! I contacted you about it just now.


----------



## Davsky (Aug 20, 2019)

Yeah I'd love to join too! I'm actually pretty new to the furry/scalie community in general so I don't know where to start really, so maybe here?


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Aug 29, 2019)

Well, i have a reshiram fur/dragon sona myself, i guess it's more pokemon obsession than bein scaly or furry but i guess it counts, the chat seems very interesting, i wanna join!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 29, 2019)

Glad to see this thread still gets some interest, haha. Though it is a bit outdated. I'll send invites shortly!


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 29, 2019)

Saw this thread, Wassup


----------



## Gift (Dec 26, 2019)

Hey, I'm very interested in joining this server. Could someone send me an invite please?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 8, 2020)

My bad, guys. I always forget to check this thread. Server is still around and more people never hurts! It's probably best to message me for an invite so I get a notification, otherwiiiiise I'll forget.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 8, 2020)

I can breathe fire from my ass and sometimes it gives me thrust, do I qualify as a dragon?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 9, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I can breathe fire from my ass and sometimes it gives me thrust, do I qualify as a dragon?



If you also hoard useless stuff, then you're in!


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 10, 2020)

SkyboundTerror said:


> If you also hoard useless stuff, then you're in!



When your loft/attic needs a loft/attic because you have run out of storage space you know that you have achieved true Dragon hoarding skills.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2020)

Well, shit, guess that means I'm in then.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 10, 2020)

Sweet. So does that mean you want in on the server? Lmao


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 12, 2020)

Do you guys accept Eastern dragons?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 13, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## LightSnake (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello, I'm just a mini dragon... Well really I'm a fire breathing snake... Just lying, I'm a simple snake with no friends. Can I join?


----------



## GooglyGong (Feb 8, 2020)

Social Anxiety is cruel, I would like to re-enter...Sorry..


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 8, 2020)

My sona isn't a dragon but i have dragon ocs. Does that count for entry?


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

heyo, I'm a sea dragon if you're interested ^^


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 24, 2020)

Aaaaand I continue to suck at checking this thread regularly lol

Sending invites!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 17, 2020)

Bumping this thread. We could always use some more friendly faces.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm a drake! Wuzzah!


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 19, 2020)

Otto heard you were looking for dragons. But he needs beer if he's gonna stay. Do you have beer?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 19, 2020)

I don't have any beer myself but some of the other dergs might... lol


I'll send you both some invites!


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jun 19, 2020)

I wouldn't say no to an invite if you're still sending them out


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey. It's me Jin.
Left the server somewhere around may or june last year because I was scared for life, thinking I probably failed university, and had a severe breakdown.
Things are alright now and I'd like to go back, if possible.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Hey. It's me Jin.
> Left the server somewhere around may or june last year because I was scared for life, thinking I probably failed university, and had a severe breakdown.
> Things are alright now and I'd like to go back, if possible.



I hope so pal! I'll be here to help you!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I hope so pal! I'll be here to help you!


Already in the server, but thanks for the support, pal.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Already in the server, but thanks for the support, pal.



I'll support ya from right here! I'll try whatever I can pal! And no problem!


----------

